
HashBrown CMS: A free and open-source headless CMS - indigodaddy
http://hashbrown.rocks/
======
test6554
This is great! What's the technology stack for this? Node + Mongo?

~~~
indigodaddy
Not the author, nor do I have any connection, but yes, appears from the
Getting Started page that the dependencies are GIT, node.js and MongoDB .

